# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Sharing wild guppy pair

## Muhd Hakim

Just sharing this pair of wild guppies I caught earlier. The white outline of the black spot on the body seems to be glowing under bright light

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## mdm

nice... where u caught them?

----------


## Muhd Hakim

caught them at a longkang near autobacs, just before the pathway into bukit batok nature park

----------


## ross.chang

> caught them at a longkang near autobacs, just before the pathway into bukit batok nature park


Wow, singapore long kang got fish?

----------


## Muhd Hakim

> Wow, singapore long kang got fish?


I think its just the area there Saw a few red platies in the freshwater stream inside BB Nature Park but left them there

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## kklim

You'll have a clan in no time  :Smile:  I put a pair in my water lotus pot couple of months ago and there're now almost 30 of them!

----------


## Muhd Hakim

> You'll have a clan in no time  I put a pair in my water lotus pot couple of months ago and there're now almost 30 of them!


Do you want them? Im just keeping them for fun I like their unique patterns but I dont have space to keep them

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## kklim

> Do you want them? Im just keeping them for fun I like their unique patterns but I dont have space to keep them
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer but have enough.

----------


## ross.chang

> Do you want them? Im just keeping them for fun I like their unique patterns but I dont have space to keep them
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Back to Long Kang?... hmm.....

----------


## Muhd Hakim

> Back to Long Kang?... hmm.....


Yeah might be comsidering releasing them back to the same longkang as its near my school, but if anyone wants them i'm fine with it too

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Have already released them back  Still in awe over their natural beauty

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## mdm

remind me of my childhood catching guppies in the big longkang  :Laughing:

----------


## Ulemicus

if u breed them hard enough, their color might improve.... maybe

----------

